

Hybrid cloud deployments of Stackato using jclouds & Brooklyn  - Pythondj
http://www.activestate.com/blog/2012/06/video-hybrid-cloud-stackato-deployments-using-jclouds-brooklyn
Cloudsoft CTO Alex Heneveld and ActiveState's Diane Mueller demonstrate how to run applications in hybrid clouds via Stackato (Platform as a Service) using two open source projects: brooklyn (a control plane for distributed applications) and jclouds (multi-cloud library that helps deploy Stackato in multiple clouds). The demonstration showcases a hybrid cloud that spans both the HP Cloud and Amazon`s AWS.
======
Pythondj
Cloudsoft CTO Alex Heneveld and ActiveState's Diane Mueller demonstrate how to
run applications in hybrid clouds using Stackato -- ActiveState's Platform-as-
a-Service for private clouds -- and two open source projects: brooklyn (a
control plane for distributed applications) and jclouds (multi-cloud library
that helps deploy Stackato in multiple clouds). The demonstration showcases
using Open Source tools to do a hybrid cloud that spans both the HP Cloud and
Amazon`s AWS.

------
duncanjw
Creating a Stackato fabric delivers a seamless hybrid cloud for the
enterprise. Great job guys.

